# MapleStory Problems



## Caskitt (Aug 4, 2006)

okay...so...im a regular maplestory player, and today i got a virus, when i found out i had a virus i downloaded a virus protection program called bitdefender as well as zone alarm firewall...after i did a few scans i tried to go back on maple story but then promptly said "there was a hacking attempt discovered" and then shut down..i rebooted and tried again, and the same thing happened..i then went onto both virus protection and fire wall and allowed maplestory on both settings...i then tried to run maple story again..and discovered the same problem...

whats the problem? im not using any hacking tools...


----------



## Arnack (Aug 3, 2006)

That error message means your trying to hack the game.. I know (lol).
Maybe your virus or whatever is making maplestory think that you are trying to hack?


----------



## Caskitt (Aug 4, 2006)

Well for one, i dont hack maple story

and two i do have a virus that ive been trying to get rid of.

my real question that i was trying to get answered was could the fire walls and anti virus's that i downloaded be causing this problem?


----------



## Arnack (Aug 3, 2006)

Most likely: no... But it could happen.. just disable everything you got and then try it.


----------



## Caskitt (Aug 4, 2006)

i did.. i disabled zone alarm and bitdefender and still nothing... every time its "a hack has been detected" ... is there a rev 800 bypass yet? or rev786


----------



## Arnack (Aug 3, 2006)

Most likely your virus now.


----------



## Caskitt (Aug 4, 2006)

uhg for frik sakes..i scanned my comp and all the virus's that i cudnt heal have been moved to a vault...shudnt i be able to play now?


----------



## Arnack (Aug 3, 2006)

Unninstall/Reinstall.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

This thread is old and I am closing it.

Anyone with a similar problem *Please start a new thread! *

If you don't know how to start a new thread click here: http://www.techguy.org/welcome.html and look at #4.


----------

